# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  DONUTS- mâle adulte petite taille- APDA- à adopter.

## LANA22

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* DONUTS
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Petit
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 10 ans 
*N° d'identification:* 941000017415283
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0222131862
*E-mail :* isabellebaptiste22@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 250 




 DONUTS est un petit chien croisé de petite taille, né le 1er Janvier 2013 (estimation).
Il a été pris en charge par l'association APDA (numéro SIREN: 792763294) après son sauvetage en Octobre 2014.

Non LOF.

Il a été trouvé dans un bien piètre état: à bout de force, malade, un ulcère à l'oeil.
Il a été testé positif à la leishmaniose. 
Il a été longtemps soigné.
Aujourd'hui il est devenu magnifique: en attestent les photos qui accompagnent 
l'annonce. Sa leishmaniose est stabilisée; il reste sous allopurinol en attendant le prochain contrôle dans 3 mois.
C'est un gentil petit loulou de 8 - 10 kg, qui aimerait bien connaître le bonheur d'être adopté.

DONUTS est actuellement dans notre refuge en ESPAGNE.

Il a tellement souffert. Offrez-lui une seconde chance en l'adoptant.

Il est adoptable dans toute la France contre une participation qui correspond aux frais d'adoption engagés pour lui par notre association: 250 euros.
Aujourd'hui il est: 
- vacciné + rage
- identifié par puce électronique n° 941000017415283
- traité contre les parasites internes et externes.
- stérilisé.


Nous assurons aussi son transfert vers la France. Nous vous remettrons son passeport européen.

Si vous voulez adopter le petit DONUTS ou avoir plus d'informations à son sujet, n'hésitez pas à contacter l'association APDA par téléphone ou de préférence par email en indiquant un numéro de téléphone où vous joindre.
Nous répondrons à toutes vos questions.
Vous pouvez aussi vous rendre sur notre forum de discussion. Vous y verrez tous nos sauvetages et tous nos chiens à l'adoption.

Merci pour l'intérêt que vous portez à l'adorable petit DONUTS.

----------


## bab

> Re: A ADOPTER DONUTS 1/1/2013 Sorti en grande détresse du re
> *Posté: 12 Mar 2017, 18:03* 
> 
> 
> Il a été longuement soigné et a retrouvé petit à petit la forme et la joie de vivre d'un jeune chien heureux de vivre !!!
> Il est devenu magnifique

----------


## LANA22

DONUTS attend toujours une gentille famille qui voudra bien l'adopter...

----------


## Vegane7

Combien pèse-t-il SVP ?

----------


## LANA22

Je me renseigne auprès de nos bénévoles espagnols et je reviens vers vous.

----------


## LANA22

On me dit que DONUTS pèse 7  - 8 kg, qu'il est un peu dodu !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## LANA22

DONUTS est toujours à la Casa.
Il a connu tant de malheurs ce petit chien...
Donnez-lui une chance de connaître la vie dans une famille aimante...

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Liberterre

P'tit beau gosse!

----------


## Liberterre

Qui peut se passer de 7 kilos de donuts  ::  ???

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Vite, une gentille famille adoptive pour le joli petit DONUTS !

----------


## France34

Qui peut nous donner des nouvelles de DONUTS ?

----------


## phacélie

Toujours dans la rubrique des toutous à l'adoption sur le forum de l'association.

Une vidéo datant du mois d'avril :

----------


## France34

Merci , Phacelie, pour la vidéo de DONUTS ! Qui va vite le faire sortir d'Espagne ?

----------


## Daysie433

*​des nouvelles ??*

----------


## bab

> Il est bien dans ses pattes Donuts, heureux de voir les bénévoles

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Panda75

Depuis que l'on a fait des adoptions de chiens de 9/10 ans c'est un vrai régale... N'ayez pas peur de son âge..

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

